# Halloween party 10-29, help



## clprodj (Oct 19, 2011)

We are hosting our first Halloween party at our home on Saturday the 29th. Do any of you experts here have any ideas for making the house scary on the inside? Any menu option ideas. Thanks, Chris, new member...


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

First off, welcome Chris...well, I'm no expert but I love making the inside as gory as the outside....I always use stretchable spider webbing on EVERYTHING!...I hang a dead body in the shower...i spider web and hang dead skellies on all my ceiling lights....on top of my kitchen cabinets, i lay purple lights then, u guessed, more spider webbing from there to the ceiling....I use the ghost clings, the ones that look like they're just faces, in my bathroom window and my glass cabinet doors....I hang fishing line in several strands in all my doorways, it's funny to see people trying to get a "web" out of their mouths.....if u want blood and gore, corn syrup mixed with red gel icing colorant is wut i use to bloody up the tub, the sink and ive even used it on my windows...it's sticky, but it will stain fabrics...sprinkle body parts on your tables, lots of spiders, mice, rats and bats.....the possibilities r endless and depending on how gory and messy u want it to be, there is no limit...goodluck and have a great party!!!


----------



## clprodj (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Spanky, I'll definitely take your advice!!!


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

This is one of my favorite websites.....http://www.theghostess.com/index.html
I love her...she's very good at wut she does and explains things well....u can see pics of her interior if u click on the years, then at the bottom of those pages, it says interior,..,.i forgot to put that in my lengthy reply before....lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

She rocks!


----------



## clprodj (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks again, and of course I will take all and any other ideas you guys might have....


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Chris - If you're serving dinner, I usually make up a huge batch of chili and cornbread. Then I can do all my little fun appetizers on the side like the guacamole coming out of the jack's mouth, the spider eggs, etc... But I know there will be plenty of dinner for everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween party recipes to try here:

http://www.pumpkinnook.com/halloweenrecipes/index.htm

Also browse through the many threads in the Party Ideas forum when you have a spare hour or so - lots of good ideas already posted


----------

